# مجالس النساء > استراحة طالبات العلم >  كلمات جـرت لها عَــبَرَات ....

## أم هانئ

باسم الله والحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وبعد :

لم أستطع كبح جماح قلمي ولا حبس ما جاش في قلبي 
فاضطررت لقليل من النفثات ترجمتُ لها بـ
( كلمات جرت لها عَــبَرَات .... )


1- فضلا : أريد رَمْـــلاً ...


نقل الشيخ إلى المشفى في حالة حرجة ...

فما إن استقر به الحال وسط العديد من الأجهزة ...

- حتى انتفض سائلا : هل دخل وقت الصلاة ؟

- فأجابه من حوله : أن نعم ...

- قال مهتما : هلاّ آتيتموني بقليل من الرمال ؟

فسمع القوم ما قال ، ولكنهم شُغلوا بطبيعة الحال ...

فمكث غير قليل :
- هلاّ آتيتموني بقليل من الرمال -فضلا-أسرعوا في الحال ؟

فأسرع القوم يلبّون ، ولمطلوبه يحضرون ...

فتيمم حابسا دمعات ، وصلى ما كُتب له من الركعات .

و بصمت انسكبت هنالك عَبَرات ...

----------


## أمة القادر

بارك الله فيك و وفقك لكل خير

----------


## أم هانئ

> بارك الله فيك و وفقك لكل خير


  آمين وإياك جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك

----------


## مروة عاشور

لم أجدها نفثات بقدر ما وجدتها نفحات..

ما أبسط وأحسن أسلوب عرضكِ للموضوعات أختنا الفاضلة

نتابع معكِ على بركة الله..

ونسأل الله ألا يحرمنا قلمكِ, ونرجو أن تحلي عقاله وتطلقي عنانه علّنا ننتفع بسيلانه ..

----------


## أم هانئ

> لم أجدها نفثات بقدر ما وجدتها نفحات..
> 
> ما أبسط وأحسن أسلوب عرضكِ للموضوعات أختنا الفاضلة
> 
> نتابع معكِ على بركة الله..
> 
> ونسأل الله ألا يحرمنا قلمكِ, ونرجو أن تحلي عقاله وتطلقي عنانه علّنا ننتفع بسيلانه ..


 غفر الله لي ولك أختنا الكريمة .... لا أجد ما أقول

اللهم فرج عنا ما نحن فيه آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

2- هل أُذن للصلاة ؟


قمت لحاجة بالليل وكانت ( حوالي الثالثة ) 

وحال مروري بجوار هاتفي النقال إذا به يرن كالصارخ في الظلام ؟

فجمدت في مكاني مأخوذة لثواني ....

من تُراه يتصل الآن ؟!!!

ثم نظرت فإذا اسم الشيخ !!!

فانقبض قلبي ... وحدثتني نفسي : تُرى هل حدث مكروه
؛ فسارع من بالمشفى ليزفوه ؟

ثم انتبهت لأجيب على الاتصال :
- السلام عليكم ...

فجاءني صوته - حفظه الله - أسيفا ضعيفا :
- وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله ..

- فسألته واجلة : كيف الحال ؟

- فأجابني بالكاد : أن الحمد لله على كل حال 

- وعاجلني سائلا : هل أُذن للفجر وهل دخل الوقت ؟


وهنا - فقط - تنفست -وقد كنت قبلا عن ذلك عجزت -
- وأجبته : لا ، لا ، ليس بعد .

- فقال بوهن غلف الصوت : إذن أعلميني - فضلا- إذا دخل الوقت ؟

- فأجبته مشفقة : أفعل إن شاء الله ... 

- وكانت آخر كلماته السلام ...

- فأجبته في ذهول تام : وعليكم السلام !


ثم يبدو أنني غفوت فإذا بصوت النقال يمزق الصمت ...

وكان منه هذا الاتصال ، فأجبته في الحال : السلام عليكم

فردّ - عافاه الله - بوهن السلام ، ثم شرع في العتاب والملام :

لم لم تعلميني لما دخل الوقت ؟!

-فأجبته مهدئة من روعه : والله ليس بعد ...ليس بعد ..

- هل بقي الكثير ؟

- عشر دقائق ليس بالوقت الكبير ..

قال : الله المستعان الله المستعان ......

وكان السلام آخر الكلمات ، وبصمت جرت مني العبرات ...

----------


## أم هانئ

3- هل خرج الناس من صلاة الجمعة ...؟



الأولاد يلتفون حول أبيهم ...:

فمن ملاطفٍ ، ومن داعٍ ، و من باكٍ ، ومن راقٍ ،..

حفظهم الله ؛ نعمت الذرية من ربّ البرية ...

وإذا بالشيخ يهمس لأقربهم منه سمعا : هل خرج الناس من صلاة الجمعة ؟

وكان يوم السبت .... وجرت العبرات في صمت ...!

----------


## أمة القادر

......................

----------


## أم هانئ

> ......................


 جزاك الله خيرا ...

----------


## أم هانئ

4- أين ذهب الشيخ ؟!



ما إن خفف الأطباء من كم الأجهزة الميحطة به حتى اختفى ...

فلما حضر الأهل والأصحاب لرؤيته وجدوا الفراش خاليا ففزعوا ؟!

سارع القوم إلى العاملين في المشفى يسألونهم بلهفة : 
أين ذهب الشيخ ؟!

وإذا به آتيا يستند على الجدار يكاد لا يقوى على السير أمامهم .............

ثم بادرهم مجيبا عن تساؤلهم :
ما لكم ! ! كنت في مسجد المشفى أصلي الظهر ...


وهنا جرت عبراتهم في صمت ..........

----------


## أم علي طويلبة علم

فعلا إنها كلمات جرت لها عبرات يا أم هانئ
قال تعالى : (( قل إن صلاتي و نسكي و محياي و مماتي لله رب العالمين ))

----------


## أم هانئ

> فعلا إنها كلمات جرت لها عبرات يا أم هانئ
> قال تعالى : (( قل إن صلاتي و نسكي و محياي و مماتي لله رب العالمين ))


 نسأل الله أن يرزقنا الحياة ثم الممات على شرعه آمين

جزاك الله خيرا أختنا الكريمة وأحسن إليك ...

----------


## أم هانئ

5- كــم تنعمــنا ...


- هلا أكلت شيئا ولو يسيرا ؟

- لا أريد ، الحمد لله ...

- طيب حاول - فقط- من أجل الدواء ..؟

- والله لا أستطيع ... وأتم بجهد جهيد : 
الحمد لله الحمد لله كم وكم تنعمنا برزق الله ... 
ثم جرت من عينه دمعات 


وبصمت جرت لكلماته العبرات .

----------


## مروة عاشور

كم هي مؤثرة!

رحم الله ذلك الشيخ وأسكنه فسيح جنانه.. آمين.

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن طالبة علم

كلمات رائعه ومعبرة.
بارك الله فيك ونفع بك.

----------


## أم هانئ

> كم هي مؤثرة!
> 
> رحم الله ذلك الشيخ وأسكنه فسيح جنانه.. آمين.


 اللهم آمين آمين آمين 

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أم هانئ

> كلمات رائعه ومعبرة.
> بارك الله فيك ونفع بك.


وفيك بارك أختنا الكريمة وبك نفع بوركت

----------


## أم هانئ

> كلمات رائعه ومعبرة.
> بارك الله فيك ونفع بك.


 وفيك بارك أختنا الكريمة وبك نفع بوركت

----------


## أم هانئ

تُرى هل آنستها صلاتها ...!! 


 انتبهت في جوف الليل على صوتها الندي : اللهم إني  نويت أن أصلي ركعتين في ظلمة الليل تؤنساني ليلة وحدتي ...!!(1)


 وكنت حينها صغيرة السن ، لا أفقه كثيرا مما تصنع الكبيرات أو يقلن ؛ لذا سألتها بعجب : عمتي أتغنين لأحد ؟!!


 فلم تُجب - رحمها الله - ، فتحليت بالأناة ، حتى أتمت ما يشغلها من الصلاة ...!!   


 ثم التفتت بكليتها إليّ ، وقد أنارت وجهها بسمة جلية ، ثم قالت بلهجة قروية : لا   لم أكن أغني  ،بل كنت لصلاتي أنوي ...!!


فسألتها بسذاجة الصغيرات  : وهل تطلبين الائتناس في الليل بالذات ؛ لأنك وحيدة بلا زوج و لا أولاد ...؟!!


فضحكت - رحمها الله - وقالت بتحلم وأناة : بل قصدت الائتناس في  قبري  ، حيث يصحبني عملي  ...!!


ومرت سنوات وسنوات ، وحين كنت أغسّلها بعد الوفاة ، كانت دموعي تجري ، مع تردد صدى كلامتها في أذني :

 اللهم إني  نويت أن أصلي ركعتين في ظلمة الليل تؤنساني ليلة وحدتي ...!!

 وكلما تذكرت كلماتها ، جرت عبراتي لأجلها  ،  وألفتني أدعو  لها : اللهم    تجاوز عن جهلها ، وآنسها - بجودك - في قبرها ؛  بما كانت تصلي في  ليلها   ...آمين .



---------------------------------------------------------------------

(1)- لم تكن تعلم عدم جواز التلفظ بالنية حيث كانت - رحمها الله - عجوزا قروية أمية  ...

----------


## أم يقين

بارك الله فيك أختى أم هانئ
دائما كلماتك رقراقة وتثير فى النفس الرغبة فى البكاء
أسأل الله أن يبارك فيكِ، ويجعل ما تكتبينه فى موازين حسناتك
اللهم آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

> بارك الله فيك أختى أم هانئ
> دائما كلماتك رقراقة وتثير فى النفس الرغبة فى البكاء
> أسأل الله أن يبارك فيكِ، ويجعل ما تكتبينه فى موازين حسناتك
> اللهم آمين


جزاك الله خيرا وأحسن إليك أختنا الكريمة أم يقين 

ولك بمثل دعائك الطيب وزيادة آمين

----------


## أم هانئ

من سيخبرني بموضع الآيات ...!!




جلس الصغير ليتم عمل فروضه ، ثم علا  صوت نشيجه  ...!


فقيل له : ما يبكيك ؟!


قال وقد أغرقت دموعه وجهه ، و انقطع من النشيج صوته : كيف أحل الفروض.. ؟!


قالوا وقد أشفقوا عليه وأخذوا برفق يربّتون  على  كتفيه  : وما يمنعك .. ؟!


قال وقد غلف صوته حزن عميق : لقد كان أبي - رحمه الله - يساعدني وقت الضيق ..!!


قالوا بمواساة : لا تحزن يا بني - رحمه الله - نحن سنسد المسد ، أهو وحده من يستطيع فقط ؟!


قال وقد زاد بكاه : كان وحده يحفظ  كتاب الله ...!!


قالوا : رحمه الله ، ولكن قولك ما معناه ؟!


 قال وقد تواصلت العبرات  : كان يخبرني بمواضع الآيات و أسماء السور  فيما تشابه علي منها بالذات  ...!!


حينها تذكروا كذلك : كم كان - رحمه الله - يعاونهم جميعا  في مثل ذلك ...!!


صمتوا قليلا ثم قالوا أخيرا : لا تحزن  ، سنجد وسيلة لنفعل  ...!!


قال ودمعه لم يجف  : ولكن كيف ستساعدونني كيف ...!!


قالوا : عندنا المعجم المفهرس لألفاظ القرآن ، هذا إن لم نعلم للآيات المرادة مكان ...!!


ثم بتصبّر أتموا الكلام : كذا لو أردت السرعة في الزمان يمكننا استخدام محرك البحث على الشبكة في ثوان ...!!


قال وقد غُلب على أمره : أسأل الله أن يتغمد أبي برحمته وعفوه ...!


فتولوا عنه  إدبارا ، و قد جرت عبراتهم أنهارا ...!!

----------


## حكمة

سبحان الله يا خية ونحن أيضا ؛ تساقطت منا العبرات!
نسأل الله أن يغفر ويعفو ويرحم الشيخ 
وأن يرزق أهله الصبر 

متابعة

----------


## أم عبد الرحمن بنت مصطفى

سبحان الله العلي العظيم

----------


## أم هانئ

حكمة وأم عبد الرحمن أحسن الله إليكما آمين

----------


## الأمة الفقيرة إلى الله

إنّا للهِ وإنّا إليهِ راجِعُون
هؤلاء من يُبكَى علَيهِم
غفرَ اللهُ لهُم ولمَوتَى المُسلِمينَ أجمَعين، وأجارَكُم في مُصيبَتِكُم وأخلفَ لكُم خيرًا..

جزاكُمُ اللهُ خيرًا وبارَكَ فيكُم.

----------

